# What Yeast?



## SimoB (29/7/14)

Hey all,

Brewing for a comp this weekend and I want some opinions on what yeast.

We are brewing an American IPA. The aim for us a smooth balance. Malty, hoppy and bitter. I have used WLP001 and this works great of course but I was hoping to add maybe a level of complexity that will not be so common between other AIPA entries.

Obviously I don't want it to over power and become a different beer all together. If 001 is the way to go I'll stick with that but keen to hear your thoughts.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

Mangrove Jacks M79 - does bring out malt. Has a lovely british ester thing going on.

T-58 (fermentis) - at 20-21 degrees gets a nice bubblegum thing going, and not too much cloves (which is unusual for a dried yeast made for Wheat beers). I reckon it'd offset nicely.

Reason I'm suggesting dried yeasts is that some are 'undercooked' versions of their liquid equivalents, and might fit the mandate for you.


----------



## SimoB (29/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mangrove Jacks M79 - does bring out malt. Has a lovely british ester thing going on.
> 
> T-58 (fermentis) - at 20-21 degrees gets a nice bubblegum thing going, and not too much cloves (which is unusual for a dried yeast made for Wheat beers). I reckon it'd offset nicely.
> 
> Reason I'm suggesting dried yeasts is that some are 'undercooked' versions of their liquid equivalents, and might fit the mandate for you.


Great thanks for the suggestions. I was thinking liquid so I can use my new stir plate, however your reasoning not to is great.


----------



## vykuza (29/7/14)

Try WLP060 - White Labs American Ale Blend. It's three american ale yeasts, including WLP001, designed to add complexity. From the White Labs description:

Our most popular yeast strain is WLP001, California Ale Yeast. This blend celebrates the strengths of California- clean, neutral fermentation, versatile usage, and adds two other strains that belong to the same 'clean/neutral' flavor category. The additional strains create complexity to the finished beer. This blend tastes more lager like than WLP001. Hop flavors and bitterness are accentuated, but not to the extreme of California. Slight sulfur will be produced during fermentation.


----------



## SimoB (29/7/14)

I was looking at that, interesting. So that potentially may assist in the malty character I want with sill having the clean hop and bitterness


----------



## JDW81 (29/7/14)

I'm a wyeast 1272 man when it comes to hoppy american beers. It seems to accentuate the hops a little better than 1056. Don't know if there is a WLP product similar, but a few of the site sponsors stock wyeast and would be more than happy to mail it to you.

JD


----------



## manticle (29/7/14)

1272 or denny's favourite from wyeast.

For something that isn't in every aipa, chuck some styrians in late.


----------



## SimoB (29/7/14)

I haven't tried wyeast yet, keen to give that 1272 I was reading about this in full pint site


----------



## JDW81 (29/7/14)

SimoB said:


> I haven't tried wyeast yet, keen to give that 1272 I was reading about this in full pint site


Wyeast, like white labs is an excellent product and you will make excellent beer with both. I like 1272 as it accentuates the hops very well, it is also a little less one dimensional that 1056 (which is still an excellent choice for american styles).

JD


----------



## Tilt (30/7/14)

If you like firestone walkers take on tweaked up American ales then WL 007 is the yeast they use. Wookie jack is outstanding use of this yeast to accentuate hops and malt IMO


----------



## Tilt (30/7/14)

Correction to my post above- there's debate over whether FW use 007 or 002. I've brewed a few American hoppy beers with 007 and liked what it brought to the party.... Good attenuation, a slightly fuller mouthfeel and a yeast complexity that compliments American hops and malt. For my mind the lower attenuation and chunky cheese floccing characteristics of 002/1968 wasn't what it was after in a seppo ale.


----------



## tiprya (30/7/14)

WLP007 is also reportedly the same strain as S04 and wy1098.


----------



## Spiesy (30/7/14)

It won't add complexity, but my yeast of choice for AIPA and APA is WLP090. 

A truly amazing yeast. Ticks every box (other than complexity). Attenuates highly, for a nice dry finish. Drops crystal clear for a visually appearing beer. Tolerates high alcohol levels fine. And as opposed to complex, it's completely transparent, allowing the hops (generally the showcase of an American Ale) to shine through. 

Big fan.


----------



## SimoB (30/7/14)

Spiesy said:


> It won't add complexity, but my yeast of choice for AIPA and APA is WLP090.
> 
> A truly amazing yeast. Ticks every box (other than complexity). Attenuates highly, for a nice dry finish. Drops crystal clear for a visually appearing beer. Tolerates high alcohol levels fine. And as opposed to complex, it's completely transparent, allowing the hops (generally the showcase of an American Ale) to shine through.
> 
> Big fan.


Cheers mate, Well i just got confirmation on my order being sent. Which is awesome. I didn't though go with WLP090 - wish I did now. I went with the WLP060 & Wyeast 1272.

Out of the 2 - what would you use?

Edit: Stuff it, i'll go buy so 090 now hehe


----------



## Spiesy (30/7/14)

Lol. I haven't used 060 before, so cannot comment. 1272 is good. 

090 is a beast, if you want a neutral American ale yeast.


----------

